# takedown of gastric roux-en-Y



## lindacoder (Aug 9, 2011)

I am needing a CPT code for laparoscopic takedown of a gastric roux-en-Y bypass. The revision code is for open - any suggestions other than an unlisted code??

Thanks


----------

